# Pond Fishing?



## G8ORJIM

Wife and I are both cancer survivors-although we are mobile, neither one of us gets around very well. She loves to fresh water fish for blue gills etc. Does anyone know of any ponds I could take her to where she could sit in a lawn chair and fish with her fly rod? Not talking about a fish in a barrel catfish pond-she really is a good fisher.


----------



## joe bag o donuts

Bear Lake and Hurricane Lake would both be great places. Bear Lake has a good sized dock/pier and they usually have a good stock of bluegills/bream within easy casting range. Might be a bit of a drive, but a very pretty place.


----------



## afishanado

Here is another spot in Cantonment.

http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com/


----------



## Bobc5269

*fish pond*

this place is a privately owned campground off Hwy 89 before Jay. Nice people, beautiful littlt pond, secluded, quiet, and reasonable. If you don't camp, call and talk to the owners and he/she will probably let you do a day trip. I took my mom who is 85 and she fished from a lawn chair and had a blast. There are little "fingers" running out into the pond and the dam is fairly level also................. Bob

http://www.blackjackcreekcamp.com/


----------



## Bbagwell

afishanado said:


> Here is another spot in Cantonment.
> 
> http://www.beckslakefishcamp.com/


Becks Lake would be great. I see people there all the time. It is loaded with Goggleeye this time of year. I usually tear em up on small beetle spin's. Plenty of bank fishing area.


----------



## screwballl

Depends on where you are located. A few local lakes with docks to fish from and easy access:
Bear Lake (east Santa Rosa Cty), 
Karick Lake (North Okaloosa), 
Hurricane Lake (northwest Okaloosa), 
Lake Stone (north of Pensacola near Century, close to AL state line)

I believe there are also a few docks on the Escambia and Blackwater rivers but I am not sure of any specific locations off the top of my head.


----------

